# Galaxy Ursa Review



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks and sounds like you're ready to go. That's a good write up I'm sure will be helpful to others. I believe limb bolts are normally 5/16ths/18x1.5".

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

It looks awesome with that quiver. [emoji1303]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaMark (Jul 13, 2016)

Dang! That's a nice looking bow.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice write up, looks like a lot of bow for that price.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Never heard of these before. Great looking setup!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Holy hell where did you get the grass? Don't post pics of that! It's still chest deep up here lol.

Great review, nice looking bow under 300 (or more). The MM string/silencers tie it all together nicely.


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

Great review , bow looks very nice .


----------



## Yodes89 (Jan 10, 2019)

That setup looks great! Nice review as well : )


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

FINE looking bow, have fun with it.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the kind words. It turned out very nicely and I love how it shoots.



GCook said:


> Looks and sounds like you're ready to go. That's a good write up I'm sure will be helpful to others. I believe limb bolts are normally 5/16ths/18x1.5".


I know the Galaxy Ember had metric limb bolts so the standard antler limb bolts from 3 rivers wouldnt fit. I will run to home depot this weekend and use their thread tester and get back with results. Not sure if I will buy the antler limb bolts or not.


strugglesticks said:


> It looks awesome with that quiver. [emoji1303]


It took me forever which one to buy looking at the thunderhorn site. Finally just picked three I liked and had my wife make the final decision. I'm very happy with how it looks.


Yooper-travler said:


> Holy hell where did you get the grass? Don't post pics of that! It's still chest deep up here lol. Great review, nice looking bow under 300 (or more). The MM string/silencers tie it all together nicely.


Ha! I'm not a fan of snow and grew up north of Ann Arbor in Pinckney. Still trying to move back up that way even though you cant beat the deer hunting opportunities here in MD. I dont envy you UP guys and all of your snow but dang the country is beautiful.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Doofy_13 said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the kind words. It turned out very nicely and I love how it shoots.
> 
> 
> I know the Galaxy Ember had metric limb bolts so the standard antler limb bolts from 3 rivers wouldnt fit. I will run to home depot this weekend and use their thread tester and get back with results. Not sure if I will buy the antler limb bolts or not.
> ...


Only a poultry 300” in the Keweenaw lol. I’m actually looking forward to black fly season.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Yooper-travler said:


> Only a *poultry* 300” in the Keweenaw lol. I’m actually looking forward to black fly season.


That's a lot of chickens, lol. Spillchucker mishap?


----------



## totalinertia (May 5, 2014)

Where are the Galaxy bows made?


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

I think the Galaxy stuff is Chinese, but don't know specifically where in China or what company. Also have the impression that Galaxy label is sold (only?) through LAS.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

ceratops said:


> That's a lot of chickens, lol. Spillchucker mishap?


Autocorrect. Usually its much worse


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the review.

I am shopping for new toys and have been studying this Galaxy bow, online;

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/galaxy-luna-64-takedown-recurve-bow.html

Its 64" AMO and available down to 30# which would suit my requirement of recreational shooting and trad 3D. I think the 64" might work with my 30" draw.

You didn't mention draw length, I was wondering if you had any observations as far as stacking goes?

Also wondering if the limb alignment is straight and the string is centered in the grooves at the limb tips when it is assembled and strung.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

YamahaYG68 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I am shopping for new toys and have been studying this Galaxy bow, online;
> 
> ...


I draw at 28.5" and zero stacking. I can over draw about another inch to 29.5 and there is no stacking. 

Limbs align perfect and the string runs true down the center. In one of my pics it looks like the limb doesnt mount to the riser perfectly square but its just a poor cut job on the felt they padded the riser with.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks, that's all good to know.

Here is some info I received about the Galaxy Luna;

- The Luna does not stack at 30" and it has a very smooth draw. 
- This riser is cut just past center.
- Limb fit flush to the riser and string will track in the grooves. 
- This bow has been very reliable and we have not had any major warranty issues.

Your bow id nice looking and sounds like it shoots well, too. I know it would not be finished like a $1,000.00+ custom, but it may be a good meeting of price and quality.

My interest in the Luna is partly because of it's 64" length, possibly a nice compromise between portability of bush 3D courses and shoot ability. I am looking for something I can shoot all afternoon, with my arthritis and other aches, so it might be a good way to try a lighter draw (30#) bow using lighter arrows.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

wow that's a lot of bow for under $300!!! find looking bow


----------



## hannman (Aug 30, 2013)

Bow looks great. Hope it's a shooter.


----------



## TradJediKnight (Jun 2, 2018)

Beautiful bow! Was just looking at one on Lancaster last night. Love the black sections on the riser.


----------



## Bwill (Mar 2, 2013)

Sweet looking bow


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

it says it is a 62" bow not 64" in the nomenclature.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

it says it is a 62" bow not 64" in the nomenclature. ooops , I miss spoke it"s the luna you"re talking about, sorry.


----------



## Geez (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice review... I been looking at picking up one too. How is the grip compared to the Ember? I love the Embers grip and would like to find some bows with a comparable size and feel.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Doofy

Its been a couple weeks, have you shot it more since, and if so, what are your ongoing impressions of it?

In addition, do you know what the padding material is between the limbs and the riser?


----------

